# Gibaltar - yes or no



## Zac495 (Jun 7, 2008)

Vote - Is it worth going? My husband wants to, I think relaxing at the pool sounds better. 

I do not want to shop. I don't care about the monkeys. 
Please convince me to go or not go. I don't want hubby to go without me if most say it's a must.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 7, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> Vote - Is it worth going? My husband wants to, I think relaxing at the pool sounds better.
> 
> I do not want to shop. I don't care about the monkeys.
> Please convince me to go or not go. I don't want hubby to go without me if most say it's a must.



I am assuming u r cruising?
Leave the ship as soon as it docks and take a taxi to the cable car - ride up and see the rock.....walk around for 1/2 hour.....have a cup off coffee gazig at the rock and down at the ship....go back down the cable car - walk thru town and back to the ship for lunch and pool.
It was kinda cool to see.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> I am assuming u r cruising?
> Leave the ship as soon as it docks and take a taxi to the cable car - ride up and see the rock.....walk around for 1/2 hour.....have a cup off coffee gazig at the rock and down at the ship....go back down the cable car - walk thru town and back to the ship for lunch and pool.
> It was kinda cool to see.



No cruise. Staying at Marriott.
Wondering - how about seeing it and heading to tangiers from there?


----------



## steve1000 (Jun 7, 2008)

I would recommend visiting Gibralter. My wife and I found it very interesting. We also enjoyed visiting Tangiers. We did these on separate days and that is what I would definitely recommend. We visited Gibralter on our own - and then did one of the taxi tours when we arrived there. For Tangiers we did the organized, guided tour that picked us up at the Marriott. I strongly recommend the organized, guided tour for Tangiers. The concierge at the Marriott can arrange it for you. We also visited Mijas, Ronda, and Granada (Alhambra) and loved seeing each of them - in addition, of course, to Marbella and Puerto Banus. Our feeling was that if you had to skip something it would be Gibralter - but - that said - we still found it memorable and would recommend it.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 7, 2008)

I also found Gibraltar interesting, as was Tangiers.  Tangier is one of the few places in the world where I would recommend an escorted tour over seeing it on your own.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 8, 2008)

*Gibraltar*

I second or third the vote for Tangiers although it will be a great culture shock.  I agree with Carolinian probably a guided tour is best.  Walk (if you can get by the peddlers) through the Kasbah and look at all there is to see.  Ride a camel if  you like.  As to Gibraltar, as i said on another post, I found it totally missable.  I vote no.  Incidently, that is not where you catch the ferry to Tangiers.  If you go to Ronda on a clear day you can look back and see Gibraltar way off in the distance.  That's about as much as you need to see.  If you decide to go dispite our excellent advice  , then by all means make sure you go inside the caves and look out over the straits.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd probably pass on Gibraltar, and go for the (guided) tour of Tangiers. If you could get a little deeper into Morocco, do it. Tangiers is to Morocco what Tijuana is to Mexico. Not exactly representative. That said, Morocco is one of the most fascinating places I've been.

Enjoy...

Jim Ricks


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2008)

Gibraltar isn't the prettiest of places, but has a lot of history about.  If that interests you then it is certainly worth a visit, it you're not into history and don't want to shop either then I would say give it a miss.


----------



## silvib (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with Keith for Gibraltar and whilst it has been many years since we visited Morocco, we took the ferry from the Spanish Mainland and back again just for the day, we were not at all impressed and neither was it very clean, but again, this was a long while ago.  The other places mentioned by Steve are definitely well worth it.  For me North Africa and Gibraltar are at the bottom of the list when Spain has so much to offer.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2008)

When we were going to Spain last year we considered a day trip to Morocco, but read and heard so many negative reports we decided against it in the end.
Reports were along the lines of being herded everywhere and only stopping at places where reps were getting the biggest kickbacks.  Advised against going independently because lone travellers and small groups are endlessly hassled.


----------



## Blues (Jun 8, 2008)

My wife and I thoroughly enjoyed Tangiers, despite a number of misadventures, which started by having our tour leave us behind at the dock, and having to get a taxi to catch up to them.  That said, it's not just individual tourists that are "endlessly hassled."  Even on a tour you're constantly assailed.  I had to get rude to the hawkers that were hanging on to us and blocking the way back to the ship.

Here's a picture that's one of my favorites of Tangiers, in the sense that it captures the flavor of the trip very well.  It's a bunch of folks in the entrance to the shop (DW has her back to us), cowering there, afraid to go back into the shop for fear of being descended upon by clerks, and afraid to go out of the shop into the waiting horde of hawkers, pictured.

Still, it's a trip I wouldn't have missed.  Very culturally enlightening, and the city has some interesting history.


----------



## Linda74 (Jun 8, 2008)

We weren't impressed with Gibralter.  We loved our tour to Tangiers.


----------



## Linda74 (Jun 8, 2008)

We weren't impressed with Gibraltar.  We loved our tour to Tangiers.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2008)

OK Linda, heard you the first time.    Just from the short description from Blues, I'm more than happy that we didn't make the trip.  Nothing ruins a trip more for me than constant hassling.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 8, 2008)

*As to the Kasbah*

Perhaps you have heard the phrase "don't take no for an answer."   The vendors in the Kasbah are past masters at this phrase.  They don't take no for an answer.

or no, NO

or NO NO!

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!

HELL NO! NO NO

NO NO Would you get out of my way NO

NO NO EXCUSE ME NO

I think you get the idea.  I have NEVER seen anyone so oblivious to rejection in my whole life!  They will follow you down the street and into stores and when they are told to leave the stores by owners, they will wait for you outside.  Believe me when I say, do not express ANY interest in their merchandise- don't look at it; don't hold it; don't touch it unless you intend to buy it.  Having said that, it is all part of the cultural experience.  I never felt in any danger (but then I was with a large group too).  Before going to the Kasbah I thought the vendors in the Mexican border towns were insistent.  :hysterical:   If you've been there and had them try to peddle a watch or handbag or something to you, realize you were dealing with a neophite.  They don't come close to the Kasbah vendors.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 9, 2008)

Jimster said:


> Perhaps you have heard the phrase "don't take no for an answer."   The vendors in the Kasbah are past masters at this phrase.  They don't take no for an answer.
> 
> or no, NO
> 
> ...



Finally,  I've discovered the international training school for timeshares salesmen.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 9, 2008)

Keitht said:


> Finally,  I've discovered the international training school for timeshares salesmen.



But only for Mayan Palace. They start as Timeshare sharks before going to Tangiers and the Bazaars as a sort of Graduate program. 

Cheers


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 9, 2008)

I've enjoyed the fun in this thread  - and the tips.
I have an idea. We leave Marbella from our t/s on Sunday at check out. We are going to Seville for 2 nights. How about we stop at Gibraltar (considering hubby is still intent on going) and then onto Seville? Saves us the drive there and back and it's sort of on the way, isn't it?


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 9, 2008)

We (and our kids) found Gibraltar very interesting, but we like history.  The "Rock" spans a lot of history......from neanderthal man up through WWII.  I just thought it was incredible to stand on *The Rock of Gibraltar*.  
Things that we thought were cool:
1.  The rock itself.
2.  Cave of St. Michael's and the stories about it (it was used as a WWII hospital, no one has found the bottom and rumors persist it attaches to Africa, Neanderthal skull found in it.....)
3.  All the tunnels in it....used by military over many many years.  The rock is swiss cheese!
4.  Cannons sticking out of the holes.
5.  Standing at the top and seeing what ancient man once saw as the ends of the world.
6.  Watching the ships line up in the mediterranean to go through the strait.
7.  The WWII history of the rock......Eisenhower's HQ for awhile, how the soldiers worked/slept in 24 hour shifts to all fit inside the tunnels!
8.  Ahhhhhh, the apes.  The barbary apes.  There are 2 sets of people in the world......those who have tangled with the barbary apes on Gibraltar and those who haven't (take along a package of cookies or chips and crinkle the wrapper and THEY will find YOU!!!!).

When you go there,it is a place where you need to read the plaques and signs on the walls.  They give a LOT of very interesting information.

We thought it was an incredibly unique "once in a lifetime" place to go.  The reality is, if your husband is *so close* and wants to go but doesn't, you'll probably hear about it forever!

This might be a good compromise:  Get up and go first thing in the morning.  You can be "done" by lunchtime.  Head back to the Marriott and spend the afternoon by the pool.  Now everyone is happy!   

Skip any shopping on Gibraltar.  Skip the town.  Just do "the Rock" and go back.

Gibraltar can be a half day trip combined with something else.  Morocco is a full day trip.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Ellen, our posts just crossed.  Yep, your idea would work!


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 9, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> I've enjoyed the fun in this thread  - and the tips.
> I have an idea. We leave Marbella from our t/s on Sunday at check out. We are going to Seville for 2 nights. How about we stop at Gibraltar (considering hubby is still intent on going) and then onto Seville? Saves us the drive there and back and it's sort of on the way, isn't it?


Kinda sorta!
I am also going to Marbella - from the resort to Gibraltar is a bit more then an hours drive - we didn't do the tunnels the last time when we were there on a cruise, I am thinking DH might enjoy them so we will probably go back.

Here is a picture from the starwood owners thread of the view from the top.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=525050&postcount=100

And here is an interesting twist we saw in the town after we came down from the Rock.
]


----------



## Keitht (Jun 9, 2008)

My only concern about doing Gib en-route to somewhere else is the security of luggage.  Make sure you leave absolutely nothing on display in the car when you park up.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 9, 2008)

That's a very good point about the luggage!  Hide it well, and probably use the parking garage that directions are given for in Rick Steve's if you park on the Spanish side.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 10, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> ......if you park on the Spanish side.



I would certainly advise against taking your car into Gib for a number of reasons.
1.  Parking is limited and can be costly
2.  Although queues tend to be shorter these days, you still run the risk of the Spanish police/customs having a bad day and checking every vehicle out of Gib.  This can lead to waits of a couple of hours or more.
3.  How cool will it be to drop into conversation at home lines like "When we walked across the runway into Gibraltar..."  Yes, you actually do walk across the runway.  There are traffic lights to stop traffic when a plane is landing or taking off.


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ronda!!*

I vote for Ronda!  

We had one day left and had to choose between Ronda and Gibralter.  We choose Ronda and will never regret it!   

Ronda is maybe an hour drive up into the mountains. The trip there was great. We spotted ‘the rock’ from one of the scenic overview stops. *This town is a MUST SEE.*  We were advised if having to choose between this trip and Gibraltar, to choose Ronda.  I agree with this advice.  

We ate our mid day meal at Taberna de Santo Domingo.  It was on the old town side of the chasm before you go over the bridge. The Menu del Dia is always a great bargain when in Spain, and here was no different and the food was great. It’s similar to the Prix fixe here in the states. This town is spectacular. Hemmingway used to live here. *Just go to Ronda!* There are no words to describe the wonders it holds.

Since we were so close to Gibraltar on our return trip from Ronda, and had the time, we headed west to see the rock at sunset. We didn’t go to the town itself, but stopped at a proper distance to take pictures.  That satisfied our need to say we saw it. 

So, we got to see both in a day.  And we were glad we choose to spend more time in Ronda.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Sunday?*

So we're ready to leave tomorrow and head to Seville via Gibraltar. We only want to go up the cable car or taxi, see the monkeys, and head out (I changed my mind on the monkeys). So suddenly we hear Gib is closed Sunday!

WILL taxis and /or cable car be open Sunday and if so, which would you prefer? I assume no shopping - but that's okay. Will there be any restaurants open?

Thanks!


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 5, 2008)

I enjoyed the cable car.  I would take that over a taxi.  You should also see the tunnels with the gun emplacements.  I was there on a week day, so I can'dt tell you about Sundays


----------



## Linda74 (Jul 5, 2008)

I was not impressed with Gibraltar.....and would not recommend it over other places, a trip to Morocco, or Granada or other trips possilbe while staying in that area of Spain.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd be amazed if things close down on Sunday in Gib.  The whole place is basically set up to seperate the tourist from their money so that would be missing a chance.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 5, 2008)

I am amazed at the vastly different opinions expressed here. That's what makes the TUG.   We enjoyed our trip to Gibraltar quite a bit. My kids were 11 and 14 at the time and they truly enjoyed all that Gibraltar had to offer. I actually find Gibraltar to be pretty especially the beach area. One thought: we left the car in the parking structure before crossing over to Gibraltar, and hired a guide with car for the tour of Gibraltar. I believe we saw more this way than getting on the cable car and pricing is probably comparable to the cable car tour for a family of four. One last thing: don't go to the Burger King. We encountered the rudest treatment there through our tour of Europe that summer (Spain, France, UK).

We didn't go to Morocco as I didn't think my kids would enjoy being constantly hassled there. If we go again without the kids or now that my kids are older, we may consider going there just for the experience.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 6, 2008)

We did Tangiers already. it was really amazing. I will tell you everything when i get back - i'm on my husband's laptop and it's hard for me to type on it.
we did rhonda and nerja . we missed the alhambra I will tell you why in detail. short story - we missed our bus from tangiers to tarifa and got back tob the resort SO late. we had tickets to the alhambra the next day, but we didn't wake up in time. oh well. next time.

we are off. leaving the hotel and driving to seville where we stay 2 nights. Gib is on the way so we're stopping there. I'll let you know who i agree with later. we won't stay long - up the cable car - see the monkeys -leave. we might try to stop for lunch in cadiz, but we have gotten lost beyond lost here and may opt out of that. talk soon! THANKS


----------



## GrayFal (May 14, 2009)

so many decisions.....


----------



## ecwinch (May 14, 2009)

If you have never been - go. It is a slice of Britain in Spain. Very unique, and the scenery/views are great.

Seeing the Rock jutting up from the ocean is a great visual. Think of Mono Bay x5. 

Given that it looks like you have been to the UK, the slice of Britain might not appeal to you as much as it did me. But they have a unique blend of Spanish and British influences.


----------

